# Show me your ham



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Does your poo like to ham it up? Jake does. This is him showing off with a pair of my son's socks! 
Let's see your poos showing off.
(This will help me get through a very long day) 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's Tilly being the lady of the manor on my boyfriends lap with her tummy out. She knows who's top dog in our house!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

And here it is in a size that doesn't require a magnifying glass!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful Jake and Tilly 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWe beautiful! love jakes ears!!
and Tilly is gorgeous too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly has a thing about climbing up as high as she can, showing off on top of the cushions on the sofa or my bed!! Of course I allow this...as long as she's clean  

2 of the sofa cushions were brand new and up she pops!!!! Spoilt rotten!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks like a little doll Mairi!!!  Lady does it too...I always ask her if she is miss muffett on her tuffet.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has a thing about climbing up as high as she can, showing off on top of the cushions on the sofa or my bed!! Of course I allow this...as long as she's clean
> 
> 2 of the sofa cushions were brand new and up she pops!!!! Spoilt rotten!!!


I adore her!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Such cuties, all of them. Also in love with your sofa Mairi!! Lola has a trick where she sits up in her bottom like a meerkat to get her tummy tickled and tucks her chin in, hard to describe but it always makes me giggle. Must try to get a photo of her in action!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette wants something...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bette and Jake are so much alike

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Bette and Jake are so much alike
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Hope they get to meet each other sometime soon! And the lovely Lady and Molly, of course, too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Hope they get to meet each other sometime soon! And the lovely Lady and Molly, of course, too!


We will work something out

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has a thing about climbing up as high as she can, showing off on top of the cushions on the sofa or my bed!! Of course I allow this...as long as she's clean
> 
> 2 of the sofa cushions were brand new and up she pops!!!! Spoilt rotten!!!


Now that's what I call cute!! X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWHHHH Mairi . . Molly could jump on my sofa ANY time!!! And Jake stole my heart ages ago he is so very cute!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As they are gorgeous! Check out Jake and Molly! Hehe!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has a thing about climbing up as high as she can, showing off on top of the cushions on the sofa or my bed!! Of course I allow this...as long as she's clean
> 
> 2 of the sofa cushions were brand new and up she pops!!!! Spoilt rotten!!!


Molly isn't a dog, she's a teddy bear (atleast, that is what my OH says)!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Does your poo like to ham it up? Jake does. This is him showing off with a pair of my son's socks!
> Let's see your poos showing off.
> (This will help me get through a very long day)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Love the pics of Jake playing with the socks (clean or dirty ) he looks like an otter juggling with a pebble.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love the pics of Jake playing with the socks (clean or dirty ) he looks like an otter juggling with a pebble.


Always dirty... gross I know.. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Always dirty... gross I know..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ralph does have a passion for pinching socks, usually my little boys ones that he leaves anywhere & everywhere.
There was a beautiful puppy in Ralph's puppy class, I think it was a Columba or Columbus?? ( A working shooting dog ) - but that was a dog that loved socks, chewed socks, ate socks..... And pooed socks...... How disgusting!!!! Luckily none of our chewed socks have gone all the way through!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful. Beautiful dogs all of them ... But wasn't sure if I was going to open up the thread and see Jake with a ham shank or a pigs trotter xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ralph does have a passion for pinching socks, usually my little boys ones that he leaves anywhere & everywhere.
> There was a beautiful puppy in Ralph's puppy class, I think it was a Columba or Columbus?? ( A working shooting dog ) - but that was a dog that loved socks, chewed socks, ate socks..... And pooed socks...... How disgusting!!!! Luckily none of our chewed socks have gone all the way through!!!


A friend of mine's cocker ate two pairs of balled socks, which blocked his intestine and he had to have an emergency operation to remove them - on a sunday. Huge bet bill 

Kiki's thing is emptying the beach bag after a swim - she drags all the towels out. She treats them like rats, lots of head shaking and growling, her lead, Inzi's lead - our clothes.... it can get embarrassing


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow Lottie Tilly has grown so much since I saw her at Poo in the peaks, shes like a girl version of my george x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has a thing about climbing up as high as she can, showing off on top of the cushions on the sofa or my bed!! Of course I allow this...as long as she's clean
> 
> 2 of the sofa cushions were brand new and up she pops!!!! Spoilt rotten!!!


I think Molly must be the cutest dog ever.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Marzi my friend's spanial eat a sock which luckly passed all the way through! however unlucky for him he had to help and pull it out when he was pooing gross I know yuck


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Wow Lottie Tilly has grown so much since I saw her at Poo in the peaks, shes like a girl version of my george x


Yes she's growing to be quite a big girl!! She will be 7 months old on Saturday (she was 5 and a half at PITP) and is 11kg and very nearly 17 inches, can't wait to see how big she will end up! 

Your George is very similar, I remember doing a couple of double takes at Dovedale!

Xx


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Twins haha, George will be 10 months on the 8th of this month he weighs 7.5kg and is only 15" so he's only a small boy I'm not sure how much more he will grow? I'm sure my Harry (cairn) is pleased he is only small as he is bigger than him as it is.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ha Lady is like what do you think you are doing taking another picture of me!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

here is another, but more forced...lol


----------

